# Best case/screen protection?



## DryZebra (Jun 9, 2011)

I've had my D2 for a while, and I have a pretty flimsy case I picked up for around $2. It does the job, but in your opinion, what's the best case and screen protection combo? Or do you phone bareback?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

For screen protection IMHO invisible shield is the best. I will never use anything else. They're expensive though and I highly recommend getting it done at the mall or wherever instead of the do it yourself ones. Cases, I use the cheap ones at the vzw store, they're fine for me.


----------



## AnotherVersion (Jun 25, 2011)

Otterbox Commuter case. Worth every penny, and costs a few more than others. Excellent customer service, as well.


----------



## Thisguy89 (Jun 25, 2011)

Bare-backing it here, but I'd have to agree with otterbox for best case.
Skinomi makes great screen protectors. I ended up taking mine off, 'cause I did a sub-par job putting it on.
I fully trust in the Gorilla Glass, though. I have a friend with a D2G, and the body is just covered in nicks and scratches, but the screen is still perfect.


----------



## ehedgecock (Jul 24, 2011)

Not to resurrect an old thread, but for what its worth, you really don't need a screen protector. I took a OG Droid that's screen went dead and decided to test the legendary Gorilla Glass myself. Tried to scratch it with a screw driver and couldn't even put a mark on it. Annoyed, I decided to take a hammer to it. Hit after hit (not nail driving hard, but damn hard non the less) it just sat there glaring back at me, all pristine and scratchless. I eventually broke it through the use of a sledgehammer, but that was a sledgehammer. I have since yanked the one off my D2 and enjoyed the naked feeling against my finger is a fling the birds into chaos! So go nude on your G Glass, it can take it.


----------



## Jester (Jun 28, 2011)

Ha! You've inspired me! I just removed my screen protector and am relishing the beauty and crispness of my display. 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ehedgecock (Jul 24, 2011)

It is truly nicer isn't it? I used to have a Samsung Eternity when I was with AT&T, and after about a month, that screen was cover in scratches just from the dust from my work enviroment. 3 months with my D2, having dropped it numerous times onto abrasive surfaces and it still has zero screen scratches. The body on the other hand is starting to show some signs of damage. Will probably by a otterbox to keep it from getting any worse, but that will be it for me.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

The best case for any phone is just having the insurance for it!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

Im using one of the stonehill, IIRC, screen protectors. As for a case there just wasnt one I saw that people didnt say broke easily or actually scratched up the phone. the bottoms rubberized and the phones metal, I believe anyway, so I go caseless. I will not go without a screen protector though. I dont care what anyone says, Ive seen plenty of phones with broken screens that had so called gorilla glass. No Im not talking about scratches, but why take a chance really.


----------



## ehedgecock (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, I know a screen protector wont stop broken glass. My brother had a screen protector on his and it didnt stop his from getting broken. Screen protector are to prevent scratches, which Gorilla Glass does nicely on its own.


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

On my original droid I managed to get several scratches.
This was from regular use and a lot of in and out of pocket with keys and lighters.

Bottom line the screen isn't scratchproof I don't care what anyone says


----------



## Thisguy89 (Jun 25, 2011)

"audinutt said:


> On my original droid I managed to get several scratches.
> This was from regular use and a lot of in and out of pocket with keys and lighters.
> 
> Bottom line the screen isn't scratchproof I don't care what anyone says


After the things I've seen my friend's D2G go through, I have to say otherwise. The body has been beaten to hell and back, but the screen is still perfect. Even after he slammed it in his trunk (accidentally, of course).


----------



## vrgelinas (Aug 9, 2011)

"terryrook said:


> For screen protection IMHO invisible shield is the best. I will never use anything else. They're expensive though and I highly recommend getting it done at the mall or wherever instead of the do it yourself ones. Cases, I use the cheap ones at the vzw store, they're fine for me.


Invisible shield is indeed the best.... the material was originally developed to keep helicopter blades from getting chipped. I have them on all my electronics with a touch screen.

When I had my fascinate I had a cheap rocketfish case on it (same with my d2g) and even with my hands covered in synthetic grease and dirt from doing wheel bearings on my car, all it took was a clean cloth to remove everything from the shield with no scratches.

They're expensive and are best professionally installed, but definitely worth it.


----------

